
Warcarft 3 Reforged Menu Is a Webapp - arkadiytehgraet
https://twitter.com/colincornaby/status/1223073101312753664
======
kick
I don't pay attention to video games at all, but the outrage over the Warcraft
remake is so spectacular that I've seen it in almost every community I
frequent. They seemed to have made dozens, if not hundreds, of mistakes. It's
impressive.

(Also, OP, you have a typo in the title.)

